
Sentiment analysis on Trump's tweets using Python - pkfrank
https://dev.to/rodolfoferro/sentiment-analysis-on-trumpss-tweets-using-python-
======
bhalp1
I see this sort of thing becoming a bigger part of journalism in the future.

